# Renting an apartment on a monthly basis



## ExPatrick (Nov 14, 2008)

My buddy is coming to Dubai to look for a job and wants to rent an apartment initially on a monthly basis (either furnished or unfurnished). Any recommendations? Thanks.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If he doesnt have a job, and coming to look, would not suggest him to get an apartment. Would suggest he goes the hotel route.


----------



## ExPatrick (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks but he's not just coming to look for a job. He wants to stay here for a couple of months for personal reasons. Staying at a hotel would be too expensive. Got any recommendations for apartments that could be rented on a month-to-month basis?



Jynxgirl said:


> If he doesnt have a job, and coming to look, would not suggest him to get an apartment. Would suggest he goes the hotel route.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Check Dubizzle. He still might be very well better off staying in one of the cheaper hotels (correct, not that cheap). The shared deal I have heard not good things about and that is prob the option he is going to run into if he wants to be in an apartment. This might depend on his nationality and what he sees at being livable. Apartments do not normally rent month to month. I dont think he can get an apartment on a visitors visa as well.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Apartments can be rented month by month, there's loads in Dubizzle and gnads4u.com too, or some of the apartment hotels esp in golden sands area do monthly rates all in for 5-8000/month for a fully furnished studio c/w all bills and often internet access too...


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

ExPatrick said:


> Thanks but he's not just coming to look for a job. He wants to stay here for a couple of months for personal reasons. Staying at a hotel would be too expensive. Got any recommendations for apartments that could be rented on a month-to-month basis?


Kind of illegal without a visa?


----------

